# What`s color trends 2016 ?



## tomcruise624 (May 13, 2016)

I want ask for color trends 2016 if i want to remodeling my house, i wanna make it up to date and contemporary, so im asking what is the trendy painting colors in 2016 ? :vs_worry:

and what about the grey color?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Color trends change all the time. Unless you want to repaint your house every few years or you are getting ready to sell your house, paint it what you like, and stick with it.

And if you live in a HOA-controlled subdivision, check your bylaws and see if they impose any color restrictions on you.

But if you insist, a site like houzz.com has the buzz on all the latest colors.


----------



## PandJ (Mar 28, 2016)

tomcruise624 said:


> I want ask for color trends 2016 if i want to remodeling my house, i wanna make it up to date and contemporary, so im asking what is the trendy painting colors in 2016 ? :vs_worry:
> 
> and what about the grey color?


that grey color is about a year away from excess use but getting there fast!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Whatever color the misses likes is the one your stuck with.
No way would I want any walls painted gray.
What ever color floats your boat is the one to go with.
Someone buys it there going to change it anyway.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Who cares what everybody else likes? It's your house.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

What are color trends. Last time we did any painting in our house, it was so that my son could change the Banana Pudding Yellow color to Orange on two walls and Blue on two others. The rest of the house has not been touched in over 12 years.

Paint it how you want. No one is going to tell you that you chose the wrong colors to do it how you want it to be.


----------



## rhudson123 (Jun 4, 2016)

PandJ said:


> that grey color is about a year away from excess use but getting there fast!


Pardon the intrusion on this thread. I have a similar paint color question, and the "grey" comment reminded me of it.

We're going to be selling the foreclosure we've been living in for the last couple of years and will be repainting all of the interior walls when it comes time to sell.

I figured the grey would be on it's way out soon, but am wondering if anyone knows what neutral color might be on the horizon for houses to be placed on the market?

(I'm in ATL, traditional neighborhood, houses $250k-$350k)


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

After 37 years in the painting biz, I can say that you all have nailed it. The trends come and go, and nowadays, they come and go in just a couple years, whereas, a decade ago, the trends could go for 5 to 10 years. Remember when everyone wanted to rid themselves of the avocado green, and the 1970's gold? Well, those colors came back a few years ago.

The gray trend is still very strong. Just remember though, gray (like white), entails so many shades and tones that it's virtually hundreds of colors in reality.

As for good neutrals to sell a house, the many khaki colors work well with just about anything (carpet, furnishings, wall decor). Just avoid going so dark that you create the "cave" effect and you end up making your home dark and uninviting. Also, when potential buyers look at a house with lots of dark colors, they envision a lot of work (extra coats of paint) to cover those colors.


----------



## MissyBrown (Jan 3, 2016)

I love to "browse" houses in the town where I reside, especially some of the older historical homes. 90% of the time (new and old) I see the colors below . It's neutral, not overwhelming, clean and new homeowners can move right in without having to worry about painting over a ugly color that only the previous owner would love.


----------



## my2centsworth (Jun 12, 2016)

Keep you walls neutral, use the trendy colors in your accents (pillows, wall art, candles, area rugs). Easier to keep up with the trendy colors.


----------



## kyron100 (Jun 12, 2016)

Go all white and then add wooden objects to add balance and warmth.


----------



## MoversRoswell (Jun 19, 2016)

The Sherwin Williams color light French Gray is really in at the moment. If you are updating your house to sell, gray or topey tan colors are going to be the best bet. Agreed with the color schemes of the above mentioned replys, you want it to appeal to the masses when trying to sell it. But, if you are planning on living there, who cares what the color is!


----------



## speedtechlights (Jun 27, 2016)

Go with white, it is easy to maintain.You should also add some wooden furniture for balance and warmth


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love creamy white without gold or yellow undertones.
We painted our entire first floor creamy white and I'm happy;
it's a neutral canvas, as well as brightening up the house.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

We are way overdue for love child colors of the 60's. Go purple....


----------



## EmilioRamirez (Jul 6, 2016)

It's your house. 

I would not mind what everyone has to say.


----------



## paxioaga (Jul 6, 2016)

In my opinion ...










-------------------------
Save​


----------



## shelby01 (Jun 14, 2016)

I love creamy white.


----------

